# Program is not responding but I cannot kill the process



## LeVzi (Jun 16, 2007)

Ive had a series of problems with some applications. I run them and they work ok, but the problem is when I shut them down, they wont end. The program does not respond and closing it via task manager will not end the process. Neither will taskkill in a command prompt. Its as if the process is stuck. Ive tried pskill and that wont help. Its not all processes but some, anyone any ideas as to why this is happening ? I have to reboot to end the process and its driving me mad.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Give us more info about your OS, (RAM, CPU, etc.).


----------



## LeVzi (Jun 16, 2007)

Im using Vista home premium 32 bit , 4 gig RAM Quad Core CPU 

I think ive worked it out, I uninstalled Zonealarm, and it has stopped doing it. 

Also uninstalled Spyware doctor, ive a feeling these programs and vista dont get on.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

OK, but have you installed any other Spyware or antivirus to replace what you took out? If you have not I would suggest you do.


----------



## LeVzi (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah I have installed other anti spyware apps, plus I can still use SpyWare doctor as an on demand scanner.

As for the firewall, looks like vista's own is the best ive used so far.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did this take care of the problem? No more Hangs


----------



## LeVzi (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah, uninstalling zonealarm stopped all the rogue processes from running and I think Spyware Doctor is just a troublesome program. 

Ive since disabled the real time protection on it, and after a while you cant start it back up as an on demand scanner. Its not really worth the hassle. 

Ive emailed them about this, and the problems ive had, they are not remotely interested or actually have a clue as to what the problems are.

eg Cannot run Call of Duty 2 when the game runs with 512Mb RAM enabled.

30 quid down the toilet and now to top it all off, I cant uninstall it, the uninstalled has a problem 

Im doing well so far ! lol


----------

